# Big Al's Midnight Madness Sale - March 22nd from 6pm to Midnight



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you been to this before or has anyone else? I personally haven't so I'm just looking for some info on what they usually put on sale? Christmas time they always try to blow out their tank kits and salt and then they just had the larger tank promo not too long ago, so any idea's what this one will be focused on?

Thanks!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, also curious to know what the sale is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I do need some more salt and some maintenance stuff .. so who knows..


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Whitby store is handing out flyers now with sales. Nothing to impressive to me.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

george said:


> I do need some more salt and some maintenance stuff .. so who knows..


Reef Crystals 200G 54.99
Instant Ocean 200G 44.99

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Whitby store is handing out flyers now with sales. Nothing to impressive to me.


100%. The only reason i'd go is for discount livestock


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

sig said:


> Reef Crystals 200G 54.99
> Instant Ocean 200G 44.99


I was hoping for lower prices Greg....


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is last year's flyer for reference.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=316402&postcount=18
--
Paul


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

This is the "aquatic flyer"... I assume it is for all the stores.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/...ss/03.2014_midnight_madness_flyer_aquatic.png

Hope it helps


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

fishy420 said:


> This is the "aquatic flyer"... I assume it is for all the stores.
> 
> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/...ss/03.2014_midnight_madness_flyer_aquatic.png
> 
> Hope it helps


That is what I received at the Whitby store.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Think I'll go to get a big tank


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That is a pretty impressive price for IORC. I would love to see Canada corals price match that if they could


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

lol... Finally! i've been waiting for the flake food to go on sale somewhere...


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

dragon1974 said:


> Think I'll go to get a big tank


But there's no big tank in the flyer  except the 65G kit. Or did I miss anything?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

To bad the pythons not really on sale.. Was hoping the 50ft would be closer to 40$.

Might go just for the fun of it, maybe they might have some driftwood on sale.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> That is a pretty impressive price for IORC. I would love to see Canada corals price match that if they could


Told Dan about the Midnight Madness and he said that if he can get a good price on the salt he may match the prices with BA. Boxing Day madness again?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would rather give my money to Dan and Isabelle


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

My thoughts exactly and that is the reason why I mentioned it to Dan

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Any news from Canada Corals on whether or not they will pm today?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Was just in there and saw no sale price. I'm going to try petco


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I will PM , but only have buckets and not boxes. Is it just boxes on sale? 

Far away but could bring a few buckets to fragfest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

